
How I Code (with a little help from +20k markdown notes) - kevinslin
As a developer, I&#x27;m often shocked at the relative few numbers of tech workers that practice any sort of consistent note taking. When I find people that do, it is usually as one giant README or through keeping a paper journal.<p>I think a large part of the issue is that the field changes so fast and things become out dated so quickly. Taking notes seem like a Sisyphean task where trying to keep up to date is about all you can do.<p>Note taking can serve many purposes, for myself, notes serve as a cache (think redis, but for your brain). If I&#x27;ve spent more than 5 minutes debugging an issue, I never want to spend 5 minutes of my life re-solving the same issue.<p>The problem is the sheer number of issues that you might encounter on any given day and trying to come up with a system that is easy to write, quick to read, and will scale with the number of notes you put in it.<p>Over the last decade, I&#x27;ve developed what I call a hierarchy first approach to note taking workflow that has led me to accumulate +20k markdown notes, all of which I can reference in a few seconds. I refer to these notes every few minutes. I owe a lot of my relative &quot;success&quot; in my field, as well as in life, to the knowledge inside these notes.<p>I recently did a writeup of this workflow and wanted to share it in case it inspires others :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kevinslin.com&#x2F;notes&#x2F;3dd58f62-fee5-4f93-b9f1-b0f0f59a9b64.html
======
gulato
I enjoyed reading your background and methodology before you subtly pitched
your solution.

